
Ask HN: Recommendations for open source Framework/Library to work on - ethanburrell
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;m a CS student who just finished his second year in school.<p>I&#x27;m passionate about Data Science, Visualizations, and cool web technology. I have a large background in development. I&#x27;ve never worked on a open source project and want to give it a shot!<p>Does anyone know of any projects that are cool? I&#x27;ve been looking and thought I&#x27;d ask the HN community.<p>Thanks!
======
dogano
have a look here: [https://dev.to/kerryja/getting-started-with-open-
source-3o23](https://dev.to/kerryja/getting-started-with-open-source-3o23)

also, if you want to contribute, i am looking for contributors:
[https://github.com/doganoo/PHPAlgorithms](https://github.com/doganoo/PHPAlgorithms)

